# Phrag. caudatum prices



## Slipper lover (Jul 12, 2017)

i have two Phrag. caudatum and i am meaning to sell one but i do not know what a good price would be they both have two growths , and both are blooming size plants


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you have some photos? People usually sell them to me for $5 + shipping 
:rollhappy: :evil:

But in all seriousness, assuming you're in the USA, for a healthy and well grown P. caudatum that's blooming size and in the 1 - 3 growth range, I'd expect to see them for $35 - $50 USD. Maybe a bit more if the plant is exceptionally large or has top notch parentage.

Of course divisions of awarded clones will go much higher, and some specific varieties or sister species (P. humboldtii / popowii) tend to also fetch higher prices.

Another factor that may come into play is that plants which are in spike, bud, or bloom can fetch a bit more money (10% - 20%, but sometimes up to double price or more) in the right circumstances. Of course if it's blooming and it turns out the flowers are poor quality, deformed, etc, then that can have the opposite effect (i.e. reduce the value of the plant).


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 17, 2017)

These is the one the one that I like more if not I have these one 




What do you think


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 17, 2017)

The top one is popowii so is the bottom one


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2017)

Whether to cover shipping is a consideration as well. Depends on where you're located in relation to a buyer.


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 17, 2017)

Okay that's a good point


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2017)

I can't see the pictures. They are too big for my screen.


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm using image shack


----------

